# Underrated Guitarists



## GibsonTay37 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Here is my list of Underrated Guitarists:*

Joe Perry
Eric Johnson
Tony Iommi
The Edge
Richie Blackmore
Steve Morse
Joe Satriani(yes, even Satch is underrated in his own right)
Brian May
Mick Mars
Mike McCready & Stone Gossard
David Gilmore
Alex Lifeson
Prince(yes,that short little black guy who discovered one of the greatest things to happen to men, Carmen Electra)


Tell me what you guys think

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I think a lot of those guys get a lot of well deserved credit with the exception of Prince. He is a great guitarist but rarely gets any credit. I'd also like to hear more about Colin James.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Frank Marino... sadly most people my age don't even know who he is.


----------



## Jampy (Mar 27, 2008)

Gordie Johnson :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

That kinda reads like a who's who of guitar heroes -- every one of those guys is very well known and most are highly rated. Eric Johnson? Underrated? Ritchie Blackmore? Satriani? David Gilmour? Where have you been? Might as well add Jimi Hendrix and Eric Clapton to the list and be done with it ;-)
Here's a few I'd say are underrated: 
Robert Fripp ... didn't he get booed on the G3 tour? Shameful, Oi! 
Robin Guthrie
Roy Buchanan is one of those guys that only guitar players seem to have heard of, and a lot of them don't seem to like him much.
I'd add Rory Gallagher, just because it also seems that a lot of people have never heard of him, although those who have usually love him.
Zal Cleminson
Allan Holdsworth should be better known than he is--again, he's generally not underrated by those who have heard of him.
Bill Frisell
I actually really like Elvis Costello's guitar playing -- not a guitar hero, but he's got style.
Same for Billy Corgan - he's an interesting player.
Pete Buck is great

There are lots of great classical players too, that don't get the recognition of John Williams or Narcisco Ypes; David Russell and Paul Galbraith to name just two -- I've seen them playing to a room of 50-100 people, while John Williams can sell out a whole theatre.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

violation said:


> Frank Marino... sadly most people my age don't even know who he is.


+1 Vio, sadly, most people *my* age don't even know who he is other than the urban myths that surround him. "Real Live" is awesome.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Michelle said:


> +1 Vio, sadly, most people *my* age don't even know who he is other than the urban myths that surround him. "Real Live" is awesome.


I had a couple of FM albums when I was younger, but the elements of his religion that crept into his music put me off. Dropped Johnny Lang like a hot potato for the same reason too...except of course in the latter case it didn't sneak in but pushed its way front & centre.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Rory Gallagher and Colin James for sure! Don't know what you're talking about with the Jonny Lang religion thing, but I loved his first two albums! As far as religion front and centre thing, Rick Derringer, James Young (Styx), Charlie Daniels and Mark Farner all went that way, but it wouldn't keep me from listening to them. It's closed-minded to discount them because of that. There are a lot of killer Christian players out there!
-Mikey


----------



## gurianguy (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm not sure about this thread. It seems like it would be more useful to name players who deserve not to be underated. Most named here are highly thought of, and deservingly so. I agree with jroberts about Doug Pettibone . I caught him with Lucinda Williams in '07, and he was amazing. Easily one of the best guitar players I've seen in person.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Spikezone said:


> Rory Gallagher and Colin James for sure! Don't know what you're talking about with the Jonny Lang religion thing, but I loved his first two albums! As far as religion front and centre thing, Rick Derringer, James Young (Styx), Charlie Daniels and Mark Farner all went that way, but it wouldn't keep me from listening to them. It's closed-minded to discount them because of that. There are a lot of killer Christian players out there!
> -Mikey


Not closed-minded - I (a) just don't like being preached to and (b) can't stand christian rock.
Johnny Lang's last album, you know the one where he got cleaned up after being a teenage alcoholic and found Jebus? (a) eas preachy and (b) sucked. I liked the first one.
I don't care if a musician is a xtian or a pastafarian, I just don't want to hear about how saved he is in every song. It's boring and trite.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Marc Van Caelenberge
Vic Vergat
Frank Soda
Steve Price
Michael Denner
Timo Tolkki
Bruce Bouillet
Zal Cleminson
Mark St. John
Wolf Hoffmann
Eddie Cochran
Johnny Ramone........


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> Not closed-minded - I (a) just don't like being preached to and (b) can't stand christian rock.
> Johnny Lang's last album, you know the one where he got cleaned up after being a teenage alcoholic and found Jebus? (a) eas preachy and (b) sucked. I liked the first one.
> I don't care if a musician is a xtian or a pastafarian, I just don't want to hear about how saved he is in every song. It's boring and trite.


Sorry-didn't mean to insult you. I consider myself a Christian, but like you, don't really dig being preached at. I listen mostly to secular mainstream rock, but I have found some Christian artists that I really like, enough that I can overlook their 'preachiness' and dig the music they put out.
-Mikey


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

Leo Kottke.In my opinion this guy should be making tons of cash playing sold out arena's.Ask a non guitar player who he is and you'll get a blank stare.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Paul said:


> I'm not a fan of Xian rock, as the message is somewhat distasteful to me.


I gathered that from your sig. Me too.


Paul said:


> That said, the best composer ever is arguably J.S. Bach. He has one of the largest bodies of work of sacred music, and I don't find him preachy at all.


Funny, I was just going to mention Bach. I love Bach--he was still a hired gun though and, much like Michaelangelo, I wonder what they would have produced had another ideology been the dominant world power in their time. I also like Mahalia Jackson a lot, just zone out the lyrics (Hey, I listen to Hawkwind too sci-fi references and all). But I've yet to hear xtian rock that wasn't saccharine, arrogant, preachy, and trite (and I've got some carpenters working on my house at the moment who listen to faithfm constantly so there's a lot of exposure). But whatever floats your boat.

In the case of Frank Marino, I also realised that I could just go listen to Jimi Hendrix instead of an impersonator ;-)

But on topic: Did I mention Bill Frisell as underrated? Joe Pass is awesome. How many rockers listen to Django Reinhardt? Big props also to Andy Latimer of Camel, who I think is a very tasteful player.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Okay I'll throw in my two cents*

Not in any particular order....

Greg Howe
Uli Jon Roth
Shawn Lane
Mike Stern
John Sykes
Snowy White & the rest of the Lizzy alumni
Steve Hackett
Mike Oldfield


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Red Foreman said:


> Leo Kottke.In my opinion this guy should be making tons of cash playing sold out arena's.Ask a non guitar player who he is and you'll get a blank stare.


Saw him at Convocation Hall at U of T in the 70s. Oh Yeah.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> I had a couple of FM albums when I was younger, but the elements of his religion that crept into his music put me off. Dropped Johnny Lang like a hot potato for the same reason too...except of course in the latter case it didn't sneak in but pushed its way front & centre.


I just ignore the lyrics and listen to the guitar playing... works for me. I likes my pentatonics.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> I'm not a fan of Xian rock, as the message is somewhat distasteful to me. When Xian music, (sacred music of any kind really), works well, it works because the performer is commited to the message, and is telling the audience what the performer truly feels/believes, etc. When sacred music fails with me, (and it often does), it is invariably because the performer is telling me what they think I should/must feel/believe.
> 
> That said, the best composer ever is arguably J.S. Bach. He has one of the largest bodies of work of sacred music, and I don't find him preachy at all.
> 
> YMMV.


I love Bach. My favorite composer--although I like others as well. Buxtehude did some cool stuff too, for example. I tend to like Baroque better than the other style periods.

As for your description of Christian music--I am a Christian, but most so called Christian music is either bland or overdone. It sounds like they're trying to copy others, in stead of doing it themselves.

One guitarist I enjoy though is Glenn Kaiser--he does a variety of styles--but his blues stuff is my favorite. He sings about his life, family neighbourhood, etc. Like lots of other musicians. Yes he sings about religious stuff too, but his blues stuff is talking about life from his perspective.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Joe Negri
Joyce Cooling
Jeff Golub


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Another Jeff Golub fan here (like Geek)


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

This is great - some I've heard of, some I haven't. Links to youtube or wherever with these guys playing would be cool don't you think?
Here's a couple:
Here's Zal doing some pretty standard 12bar with SAHB: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FG6aLs8zzrs
and another: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQoM9O0c-h8

Here's Rory Gallagher for both of you that haven't heard of him: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xKaiHamPT54
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxiEMpcI83E


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I can't believe nobody has mentioned Don Ross. Absolutely mind boggling and I've yet to meet a guitarist who knows who he is (around here anyway). The fun thing is watching their jaws drop when they see/hear him play. Search him on Youtube to see what I mean. +1 for Gordy (Grady) Johnson. And sticking with great and relatively unknown Canadians how about Colin Cripps.

matt:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I think a lot of those guys get a lot of well deserved credit with the exception of Prince. He is a great guitarist but rarely gets any credit. I'd also like to hear more about Colin James.


I agree, Prince is maybe the only under-rated guitarist in that list...some of the others I'd be more inclined to put in an over-rated list.

I'd add Brad Gillis, Vito Bratta, Oz Fox, the Queensryche guys, Reb Beach, Glenn Tipton, John Sykes, Vinnie Vincent, Alex Skolnick, Warren DeMartini and Viv Campbell. For the Canadian content, Pete Lesperance.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Alex Lifeson is over shadowed by a great rhythm section ,but one hell of a guitarist and my fav by the way !Also I love David Wilcox great guitar player !
Pete Lesperance from Harem Scarem :rockon:


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

Not many players can fingerpick like Leo Kottke let alone on a 12 string.Another bonus is when you see him interveiwed he seems like a cool guy with a pretty wacky sence of humour.The song is called Airproofing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJthGsBB5YQ


This one has a bit of an interveiw with him.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fKo6aYe4Jg


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Hughie Thomlinson. That is All.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Evilmusician said:


> Alex Lifeson is over shadowed by a great rhythm section ,but one hell of a guitarist and my fav by the way !Also I love David Wilcox great guitar player !
> Pete Lesperance from Harem Scarem :rockon:


I'm blown away every time I watch this video. 

http://kr.youtube.com/watch?v=78D00dYOBrM


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

Right on NB-SK that's one of my favourite Rush tunes.I think the only reason Lifeson gets overlooked is because Geddy and Peart are so fantastic with there instruments.Here's another good Rush tune.


http://kr.youtube.com/watch?v=mXCZvRNgLnI&feature=related


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

There all good I love Rush fav band so creative and melodic ,man I can't wait til I get my 355!:rockon:


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Red Foreman said:


> Right on NB-SK that's one of my favourite Rush tunes.I think the only reason Lifeson gets overlooked is because Geddy and Peart are so fantastic with there instruments.Here's another good Rush tune.
> 
> 
> http://kr.youtube.com/watch?v=mXCZvRNgLnI&feature=related


Yes, that's certainly a good one.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah, Steve Morse.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Unkwown Hinson. Check him out on You-tube.


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ollie Halsall
Steve Topping
John Abercrombie
etc...


----------



## BenJammin (May 3, 2008)

Michael Lee Firkins
John Sykes
Frank Hannon

many, many more!


----------



## SmilingTiger (Feb 26, 2008)

Wayne Kramer of the MC5. I like the whole band. Raw power.
I saw these guys at Grand River Collegiate back in /71 or /72. They came on
stage and blew the circuit breakers.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Cg0qJ-ieRk
Great vocalist eh?


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

As much as he is in no ways underrated, it is kind of a surprise not to see Slash mentioned.  Personalities aside and hard rocking too, he is among my favourite flamenco-style guitarists. 

http://www.last.fm/music/Slash/_/Obsession+Confession

full track audio only

http://kr.youtube.com/watch?v=vodms6Pwf6I

/me inserts this p.s. I have to say, I have not ever looked at Alex Lifeson as a "great". I guess it is a sense of modesty, to me he has always been just a person that plays guitar and in truth all three boys I feel the same about love them and their music as much as I do LOL they are just to me people that do an awesome job of telling a story with music. I've always wanted to hear Alex take more center stage than he has and have always felt his introductions are too short. So, is it that I underrate or that I venerate?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

nother vote for rory gallagher and zal clemenson. rory was easily the dude whod youd expect to be huge, especially with the years of touring and the volume of recorded output- and he managed to always sound unlike any of the other players of his time. never underrated in europe, but never enjoyed any of the success or recognition that lesser players did in north america.
i listen to him daily.

zal played with the sahb lol- couldnt be easy with all the genre crossing they did. every song is a strange adventure into what the hell is going on here land, and he always sounded good.
my favourite sahb video-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNwLxwZHMOw


----------



## GibsonTay37 (Mar 31, 2008)

I think that Lenny Kravitz is a really underrated guitarist


----------



## gurianguy (Nov 20, 2007)

I had respondedto this thread already, but I haven't noticed anyone mention Bill Kirchen. He is the ex-guitar player from the old Commander Cody band. Check out his live version of Hot Rod Lincoln onthe CD by the Twangbangers called 26 Days On The Road.

Kind of makes me want to get a Telecaster, even though I didn't really like the two I owned an then sold.

Anyways, if you like Rock 'n Roll and Rockabilly, this disc is very highly recomended.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

The "other" Haynes guy. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=vcaoRlxoOQU

CT.


----------



## netoman (Aug 13, 2008)

I think one of the most underrated guitar players is Lenny Breau... man, that guy could really play. And he was Canadian! (well, raised in Canada, born in Maine)


----------



## notme (Mar 23, 2006)

Allot of guitarist being named here are not really underated.

I'm with Matt..."Colin Cripps"

Love what he does with Kathleen Edwards; especially "Copied Keys"
His playing creates a great atmoshphere...at least to me.
By the way, how does he get that tone, besides using a slide?

Have you seen their set on "Austin City Limits"? :bow:


----------

